# Pharmaceuticals



## dipesh_de (Jul 25, 2018)

Hii I am from India, I have done my B.pharm graduation & having total experience of about 7.8 yrs in Quality Control as Chemist in Pharmaceutical Industry.

Anyone can help regarding how are the job opportunities in pharmaceutical industries in New Zealand?

Can you tell me which are the states/Territories are having demand in pharmaceutical industry.

Should i start the PR process???

Kindly suggest..

Thank u


----------

